# Other Programming > AJAX >  Timeout Problem in Ajax

## veeresh@MS

hi

I am working with AjaxEnableWebsiteApplication. Sometimes i got Timeout Exception  like..

Sys.WebForms.PageRequestManager TimeoutException: The Server request timed out.

How to avoid this problem.. ?

pls Help me 

thankyou 

veeresh

----------


## mcmcom

in your scriptManager object change the AsyncPostBackTimeOut to something large.  

heres some more info:  http://ajax.asp.net/docs/mref/P_Syst...ckTimeout.aspx

hth,
mcm

----------


## baby_justblue

> in your scriptManager object change the AsyncPostBackTimeOut to something large.  
> 
> heres some more info:  http://ajax.asp.net/docs/mref/P_Syst...ckTimeout.aspx
> 
> hth,
> mcm



Hy,

Your solution it's good. I changed the AsyncPostBackTimeout value to something large. I don't have anymore the timeout exception, BUT

It takes too long .. on the same project, on the version without Ajax it takes 2 min, and in the version using ajax it takes 40 minutes the same process (action). The process it's callled from masterpage.

Do you have any solution for me?  
Please,

Best regards,
baby blue

----------


## PeejAvery

May I ask...why are you using AJAX to complete a process of 40 minutes minimum? And what is this server-side script doing?

----------

